# What Is A Good App For Learning German?



## Genaold (Dec 7, 2014)

I am going to Germany next year and I would like to learn german, so I'm wondering which app is good for learning German? Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 9, 2014)

Rosetta Stone learn German?


----------



## sgould (Dec 14, 2014)

Have a look at the Elisabeth Smith CDs.  Very simple and straightforward for a quick start in a language.  Very good for a holiday.  And before using a serious longer course.  May be enough if you are staying in bigger hotels where there is often someone who can speak or help with English.

http://www.elisabeth-smith.co.uk


----------



## rubaiyat (Dec 17, 2014)

Just get yourself a German girlfriend.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 1, 2015)

Best way to learn a language is to be immersed in it.  Rosetta Stone can get you started on the basics, but you'll learn more the first week there than you'll learn using a program for years.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2015)

InnovativeLanguage may also work for you; 
It also works great with VoiceOver.
http://realrandomradio.com/edgar_en...-the-beginning-of-true-language-learning.html


----------

